# Stocking 30 gallon



## Fishman1995 (Jul 22, 2010)

What fish from Lake Malawi can i put in my 30 gallon, id also like to add Some type or catfish either Pictus's or Rainbow Sharks


----------



## Shotgun (Mar 1, 2009)

30g is REALLY pushing it for a lake malawi or lake victoria set up. if you really want to do it, then put in a few yellow labs, and perhaps some demasonis. you could also throw in a few cories too if you want. in my 55g malawi cichlid tank, i got 4 yellow labs, 4 johanni, 4 kenyii, 4 red zebras, and 2 corys. great lookin tank. remember that they need a high ph of around 8.0 or so. so put crushed coral as your substrate and make sure that you use lace rock to provide numerous caves and hiding places.

let us know what you do!


----------

